
T.J. Miller Really Hates 'Pretentious Rich A**holes' in the Real Silicon Valley - w1ntermute
http://www.esquire.com/entertainment/tv/news/a44308/tj-miller-silicon-valley-interview/
======
11thEarlOfMar
I mean, there are so many:

"This is awesome. There's nothing wrong with us. We're cool."

